# Clover the hedgehog!



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm new on this forum, and wanted you guys to know I got a hedgehog! Her name is Clover and she is sook cute!  she likes to cuddle up with me at night :lol: 


Will post pictures soon!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Clover is a cute name. I agree, we need pictures.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Clover! That really is a cute name. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------

